# شقافة



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
أريد الإستفسار عن كلمة «الشُّقافة» - و على الـشين شدّة و ضمّة و لست متأكّداً لو كانت القاف مشدودة أيضاً - فما معناها و نطاق استخدامها؟ و هل تعني «الخزف المشتّت» فحسب؟
و إليكم ما أعلمه حتّى الآن: ــ أ ــ ، ــ ب ــ ، ــ ج ــ
تسلموا


----------



## cherine

وعليكم السلام يا اسكندراني،

على حد علمي، فإن شُقافة (بدون شدة على القاف) جمع شقفة وهي كسر الخزف (يعني فخار متكسَّر)، وكوم الشقافة يحمل هذا الاسم لأنه وُجد به كميات كبيرة من قطع الخزف.

إضافة:
لا أصدق هذه الصدفة! اليوم وجدت كتابًا اسمه "تفسير الألفاظ الدخيلة في اللغة العربية مع ذكر أصلها بحروفه"، تأليف طوبيا العنيسي، طبعة دار العرب سنة 1964-65. يقول في "شَقَف": كسر الخزف، وشاقوف أي ملطاس - مأخوذ من "شقَف" الآرامي ومعناه ضرب وهشَّم وشقَّق.


----------

